# Administrator



## georgebridge (Sep 27, 2008)

how do i sign in Vista as administrator


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi georgebridge, welcome to TSF..

you should find the following helpful:
http://www.maximumpcguides.com/logon-windows-vista-as-administrator/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

To activate the Vista hidden admin account, do this -

START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe above under programs - select run as admin. Then type this into the black cmd prompt screen:


```
Net user administrator /active:yes
```
Now logoff your account and the user account named Administrator will be waiting for you.

Be cautious with that account... it is your last line of defense. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another way is to run user management.
Click start, run, and type lusrmgmt.msc and press enter. Double click the Administrator account, then uncheck the box 'account is disabled'.


----------

